
Show HN: The DevOps Security Checklist - ecares
https://devops-security-checklist.sqreen.io/
======
paul_blei
Hey HackerNews! We built the DevOps Security Checklist because security is
increasingly becoming the responsibility of DevOps teams and it’s sometimes
hard to understand what has to be done and in what stage. The checklist gives
concrete actions that DevOps engineers can follow by company stage.

This list is of course far from being exhaustive! So please share your
feedback here or send a Pull Request directly to:
[https://github.com/sqreen/DevOpsSecurityChecklist](https://github.com/sqreen/DevOpsSecurityChecklist)

We hope you find it useful :)

